
Unicorn Contributor: Complete the GitHub contribution graph in few seconds - carlosbaraza
https://github.com/carlosbaraza/unicorn-contributor
======
carlosbaraza
Do you feel pressed to complete your GitHub profile green bar?

Complete the GitHub contribution graph in few seconds!

[https://github.com/carlosbaraza/unicorn-
contributor](https://github.com/carlosbaraza/unicorn-contributor)

Most of the metrics provided by GitHub are misleading, and this is the reason
why I started this project. The actual value an Engineer could provide is not
reflected at all by these metrics. I do not think they benefit in any way Open
Source.

Do you think the GitHub profile contributions bar is useful? Feel free to
comment on this. I would like to know what people think about my reasoning.

------
csabapalfi
Personally I haven't met any recruiters who really care about only this.

Don't get me wrong. People appreciate open-source contributions but they'll
look at repos etc and not just blindly look at the contributions bar.

Also I think github is not really good at surfacing PRs opened and merged into
open source projects. It keeps getting it wrong for me under the 'repositories
contributed to' section. Pinned repositories help with that a bit but still
there's no way to showcase PRs and actual contributions rather than just list
of repos.

~~~
carlosbaraza
I totally agree. PRs should get more relevance. It seems like Open Source for
GitHub is creating new repositories, writing a lot of commits and getting
stars to your own repositories.

I think GitHub should work on the profile page. And the green bar should be
removed, in my opinion.

